

How the Winning Tron Bot Works - yongqli
http://a1k0n.net/2010/03/04/google-ai-postmortem.html

======
a1k0n
You can also play against a dumbed-down Javascript version of the bot. It only
spends a few milliseconds searching for a move rather than a whole second, and
its move evaluator isn't as smart -- but at least a human has a chance of
beating it and the code is very simple: <http://a1k0n.net/code/tron.html>

------
jbrechtel
Here's the post mortem by the winner of the subsequent AI contest:
<http://quotenil.com/Planet-Wars-Post-Mortem.html>

------
_flag
There is supposed to be a new version of this contest coming up soon, although
it seems to be temporarily stalled as the main developers are busy with other
things.

You can find the beta here: <http://aichallengebeta.hypertriangle.com/>

~~~
jbrechtel
............says the guy currently kicking everyone else's tail.

(nice work by the way)

------
rmc
Looks like the old AI Contest site (
<http://csclub.uwaterloo.ca/contest/rankings.php> ) has been hacked. The
"Google AI Challenge" header links to a random online game site)

~~~
rcfox
I've notified those in charge of the site. Thanks for pointing that out!

~~~
rmc
Thanks, looks fixed now.

------
rjh29
This is really interesting, thanks for the submission.

It also highlights just what you need to compete in these contests - raw
programming skill, plenty of algorithmic knowledge, the ability to come up
with clever heuristics and the desire to try absolutely anything to improve
the quality of those heuristics. Seeing the process behind that was very
enlightening.

